# What is myspace?



## RamistThomist (May 28, 2007)

So what makes this different from xanga/blogger/ or facebook? Does anybody use it? Like it?


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> So what makes this different from xanga/blogger/ or facebook? Does anybody use it? Like it?


My wife used it and liked it, I think it has all sorts of forums. She got burned out on it and said a lot of teenyboppers use it. I'm just going to take her word on it.


----------



## Dagmire (May 28, 2007)

I don't know how different it is from Xanga or Facebook, because I don't use those. I like MySpace well enough. I find it fun to customize my page. It's also a nice way to network and keep in touch with people. And something that's really cool is that you can have a music profile with a selection of songs. There are very many bands on there.


----------



## KMK (May 28, 2007)

What is Myspace? Sodom


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 28, 2007)

I prefer facebook, as I'm not attacked my soft-core **** there, as opposed to myspace.


----------



## Puddleglum (May 28, 2007)

It's a lot messier than Facebook. More ads which are located much more obnoxiously (not an easy-to-ignore sidebar like in Facebook) . . . most people have music on their profile, plus you can do a lot more formatting stuff to it . . . and people add a lot of silly things which clutter their pages up way more than Facebook could ever get cluttered.


----------



## larryjf (May 28, 2007)

There is also MyChurch, which is supposed to be the Christian take on MySpace.

And while on the subject GodTube which is supposed to be the Christian take on YouTube.

Not that i endorse either...proceed with care.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 28, 2007)

I use it because it's the only real way I have of keeping in touch with most of my former kids. I wouldn't call the ads on it soft core **** though. I would call them PG-13 I suppose.


----------



## Dagmire (May 28, 2007)

Puddleglum said:


> It's a lot messier than Facebook. More ads which are located much more obnoxiously (not an easy-to-ignore sidebar like in Facebook) . . . most people have music on their profile, plus you can do a lot more formatting stuff to it . . . and people add a lot of silly things which clutter their pages up way more than Facebook could ever get cluttered.




I forget about the ads, because I have them all blocked.


----------



## Romans922 (May 28, 2007)

I had it for awhile but I was continually tempted by people who wanted to be my friend (at least once a week there were women who were linked to **** sites wanting to be 'friend'). So I deleted my account.


----------



## Dagmire (May 28, 2007)

You can set it so that a person has to know your last name or e-mail address to be able to send you a friend request.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 28, 2007)

My My Space takes a while to load, but that's because I have sermons posted on it. Video sermons and audio sermons. It can be a great witnessing tool!


----------



## Gloria (May 28, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> So what makes this different from xanga/blogger/ or facebook? Does anybody use it? Like it?



I have one and use it. It's a online social networking site. I've met a cool network of young believers. 

www.myspace.com/msgloria

My major problem with myspace are the ads. 

There is a site (www.hisholyspace.com) that is supposed to be just like myspace, minus the innappropriate ads.


----------



## Puddleglum (May 29, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> I forget about the ads, because I have them all blocked.



How do you do that?


----------



## Dagmire (May 29, 2007)

I have a browser called Maxthon. It's a very customizable shell for Internet Explorer. It's a shell and that means that it only alters the functionality of Internet Explorer and isn't a standalone program, so you retain all of the compatibility of IE. It has a built-in AdBlock feature that blocks most ads, but then you can right-click any ad or picture and add it to the AdBlocker. Then in the options there is a list where you can add URLs so that any ad from that domain will be blocked. There is also an exception list, so that ads from that domain won't be blocked.

I had to do a bit of work to get everything to work right on MySpace. I had to block several domains and put a few on the exceptions list so that the music and video players would still work. It still only took me a few minutes, though.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 29, 2007)

Gloria said:


> I have one and use it. It's a online social networking site. I've met a cool network of young believers.
> 
> www.myspace.com/msgloria
> 
> ...



friend request sent.


----------



## Ravens (May 29, 2007)

www.myspace.com/eastofthebeast

Its easy to filter out the "junk" on myspace (I think so). If you go into your options, set your page to private, prevent all group invites, and only allow friend's requests or searches of people that know your name (first and last) or e-mail address, then you can pretty much enjoy it for all it's worth.

The only "ads" that are inappropriate are the same things you would see in any commercial on t.v., namely, a girl in a bikini. And that's usually only when you first log on. I mean I'm not condoning it, but its incredibly easy to avoid.


----------



## Dagmire (May 29, 2007)

I hate the Flash ads which have scantily clad women just sitting there like they're on a webcam, or the one with a girl sitting on a bench and the wind blows her skirt up a bit. I hate them! They're the reason that I went through the trouble of blocking every single ad they have.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 29, 2007)

Yep, those are by far the worst.


----------



## Ravens (May 29, 2007)

I've never seen the bench one. Can you just adblock those with Firefox or something?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 29, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> I've never seen the bench one. Can you just adblock those with Firefox or something?



You can indeed. Just get the AdBlock extension with the Filterset addon, and you're set to go. 

I hate myspace. Too many kids and p0rn freaks.


----------



## Ravens (May 29, 2007)

It has a wealth of negatives, but on the other hand, I've gotten in touch with at least twenty people or so from school that I probably never would have heard from again, barring myspace. So as it stands, by having my page private, I have a self-contained network of people that I know. Its a handy way to keep tabs with them, see what's new, etc.

But yeah, there's a lot of dross on there. If I had adolescent children (which I don't), I wouldn't allow them to have an account.


----------



## Richard King (May 29, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> So what makes this different from xanga/blogger/ or facebook? Does anybody use it? Like it?



I don't use either one but two of my sons tell me they prefer facebook.

Here are a couple of links I recently read on both myspace and facebook:

http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/27/myspace-v-facebook-its-not-a-decision-its-an-iq-test/


http://blogs.zdnet.com/social/?p=183


----------

